# Prostatakrebs > Gesundheitspolitik, Recht und Soziales >  Grad der Behinderung bei Rezidiv

## eskawe

Hallo Mitbetroffene,

bestimmt hat schon jemand diese Frage gestellt und / oder beantwortet.
Es geht um den GdB, wenn es während der Heilungsbewährung von 5 Jahren zu einem (PSA-) Rezidiv kommt.
(OP -> nach 12 Monaten wg. PSA-Anstieg Bestrahlung -> nach 6 Monaten 
wg. PSA-Anstieg LHRH & Antiandrogen. Wie mir zumute ist, kann sich wohl jeder vorstellen)
Nach der OP in bekam ich ich einen GdB von 60% ( davon 50% Prostata).
Wegen PSA-Anstiegs wurde bestrahlt und ich habe daraufhin zeitnah einen Verschlechterungsantrag gestellt, der abgelehnt wurde.("keine wesentliche Änderung eingetreten")
Während des eingeleiteteten Widerpruchverfahrens erneuter PSA-Anstieg und Beginn Hormontherapie, was auch bei der Bearbeitung berücksichtigt wurde.
Der Widerspruch wurde kürzlich zurückgewiesen, weil "keine wesentliche Änderung eingetreten ist".
( Zeitpunkt passend zur Haupturlaubszeit...)
Nun endlich meine Frage: hat jemand bezüglich des GdB ähnliche Erfahrung gemacht
und was ist dabei herausgekommen?


Danke und Grüsse an alle

eskawe

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo eskawe,

in erster Linie immer Einspruch erheben und damit hat man Zeit weiters zu unternehmen!

Du hast kein Profil angegeben und damit kann man die Situation schlecht einschätzen aber hier kannst Du die *Anhalspunkte* für die ärztliche Gutachertätigkeit runter laden oder auch kaufen!

Da steht auf Seite 173 -wenn es da gleiche Buch ist wie meins- Anmerkung:

1. Ein Anstieg des PSA nach vollständiger Entfernung der Prostata spricht für ein lokales Rezidiv oder für eine eingetretene Metastasierung. in diesem Fällen dürfte "Heilungsbewährung" (zum Begriff vergl. die Anmerkungen zu 26.1.(3) nicht eingetreten sein!

Also, müsstest Du mindestens deine 60 % wieder bekommen! Nichts gefallen lasse, WIDERSPRUCH einlegen, wenn es innerhalb der 6 Wochen noch geht!

Gruß Helmut

----------


## WolfhardD

Hallo,
schau mal auf der Webseite
www.prostata-sh.info
unter Service und Downloads nach.
Bitte im Bereich Service nach unten blättern bis zum Thema "Hilfestellung bei Antrag auf Schwerbehinderung".
Beim Klick auf "Herunterladen" öffnet sich erstmal ein WordText. Den kannst Du lesen und dann überlegen, ob Du ihn auf deinem PC speichern möchtest.
Wolfhard

----------


## WolfhardD

Ende August habe ich mit Ablauf des bisherigen Schwerbehindertenausweises die Eintragung der weiteren Gültigkeit für die 100 Prozent, also die Verlängerung, beantragt. Von amtswegen wurde mit Schreiben vom 29.08.2008 die künftige Gültigkeit des Ausweises nunmehr auf "unbefristet" festgelegt.
Es geschehen noch Wunder.
Mehr zum Antrag auf meiner webseite unter Service und Downloads und dort bei Service nach unten scrollen.
Wolfhard
www.prostata-sh.info

----------


## christinew

Mein Mann hat 80 % unbefristet, nur als Rentner hat man nichts davon, also was solls?
Christine

----------


## Horst a

Hallo Christine,
es ist nur ein kleiner Steuervorteil und man bekommt, wenn man mit der Bahn/Bus fährt, immer einen Sitzplatz.
Bei mir ist es etwas anderes, ich habe ein " G " im Ausweis, da kann ich für  60,0 das ganze Jahr in Umkreis von 50 Km umsonst fahren.
Horst a

----------


## helmutS

Hallo liebe Mitstreiter,
kann zu diesem Thema folgende eigene Erfahrungen beitragen:
RPE erfolgte im Nov. 1997. Genauere Angaben dazu siehe mein Profil. Im Juni 1998 hatte ich Antrag auf einen Schwerbehindertenausweis gestellt. Diesen habe ich auch erhalten, mit einem GdB von 80% für 5 Jahre. Der Ausweis wurde aber im Juli 2003 wieder eingezogen, trotz meines Widerspruchs, dass ich auf Anraten meines Arztes eine HB durchführe und ich diese auch nicht absetzen darf.   
Im Aug. 2005 war das PSA bei 0,114 ng/ml und ich stellte wieder Antrag auf Schwerbehinderung. Ablehnung erfolgte mit der Begründung: "Derzeit besteht ein PSA-Rezidiv nicht, sodass eine systemische Tumorerkrankung als Behinderungsleiden nicht angenommen werden kann."
Im Juni 2008 war das PSA bei 2,52 ng/ml. Ich habe deshalb Mitte Juni mit einer sequentiellen Androgenblockade begonnen. Mein erneuter Antrag auf Schwerbehinderung wird jetzt mit folgender Begründung abgelehnt: "Eine GdB-relevante Verschlimmerung ist den vorliegenden ärztlichen Befunden nicht zu entnehmen. Der Anstieg des PSA-Wertes bedeutet nicht zwangsläufig das Auftreten eines Rezidivs.....Weder haben sich die bisher berücksichtigten Gesundheitsstörungen verschlimmert, noch liegen weitere Gesundheitsstörungen vor, die eine Beeinträchtigung der Teilhabe am Leben in der Gesellschaft bewirken."
Ich glaube ich bin im falschen Film. Als Ruheständler bin ich nicht auf diesen Ausweis angewiesen, weil ich ohnehin kaum Vergünstigungen habe. Man kann meine Anträge ja ablehnen, aber mich stören die Begründungen. Woher beziehen diese Leute eigentlich ihr medizinisches Wissen? Will man mich für dumm verkaufen? Und damit auch die Ärzte die ich konsultiert habe? Das darf doch nicht wahr sein!  
Viele Grüße
Helmut

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Helmut



> Ich glaube ich bin im falschen Film. Als Ruheständler bin ich nicht auf diesen Ausweis angewiesen, weil ich ohnehin kaum Vergünstigungen habe. Man kann meine Anträge ja ablehnen, aber mich stören die Begründungen. Woher beziehen diese Leute eigentlich ihr medizinisches Wissen? Will man mich für dumm verkaufen? Und damit auch die Ärzte die ich konsultiert habe? Das darf doch nicht wahr sein!


Es ist leider so, dass in den Versorgungsämtern, neuerdings in speziellen Abteilungen der Kommunen, diese Beurteilungen zwar von Ärzten erfolgen, aber unterschiedliche Betrachtungsweisen ins Spiel gebracht werden.
Da kannst Du nur erneut Widerspruch erheben und nötigenfalls das Sozialgericht anrufen. 

Diese Ämter sind zentral aufgerufen, die, den öffentlichen Haushalten Kosten verursachenden Schwerbeschädigten-Vorteile einzudämmen. Mir scheint es bezeichnend, vor allem bei den Betroffenen ablehnende Bescheide zu erstellen, bei denen es um nicht viel geht, wie bestenfalls um eine Steuererleichterung von wenigen EURO's. Hier ist nur ganz selten mit Widerstand zu rechnen, weil der Aufwand nicht lohnt.
Lasse Dich mal von einem Schwerbehinderten-Obmann des VdK beraten.

Herzliche Grüße
Heribert

----------


## Helmut.2

Grüßt euch Ihr Lieben!



> Lasse Dich mal von einem Schwerbehinderten-Obmann des VdK beraten.


In jedem Landkreis oder größerer Gemeinde gibt es einen Schwerbehinderten Obmann muß nicht unbedingt beim VdK sein. Einfach mal im Web danach googlen!

Gruß Helmut

----------


## Horst a

Hallo Helmut,
ich bin von Hamburg nach Schleswig-Holstein gezogen und habe den Ausweis zur Adressänderung zur Schwerbehindertenstelle geschickt. Ein paar tage später bekam ich nicht den Ausweis, sondern ein Schreiben, dass mein Ausweis eingezogen wurde, weil der GdB unter 50% gesenkt wurde. Ich habe dort angerufen und den Ausweis wieder angefordert. Sonst würde ich vor Gericht gehen. Die Ablehnung blieb.Daraufhin bin ich zum Sozialgericht gegangen( bzw,mein Anwalt) mit dem Ergebnis, dass ich den Ausweis wieder bekam. Zwar nur mit 80%, aber mit einem " G ". Ich weiß nicht warum, aber es macht nichts. Die Anwaltskosten musste das Amt auch noch zahlen. Jetzt habe ich bis 2017 Ruhe. Danach ist es mir egal.
Horst a

----------


## helmutS

Liebe Mitstreiter,
möchte mich noch für Eure Infos herzlich bedanken.
Habe heute Widerspruch gegen den ablehnenden Bescheid des Versorgungsamtes erhoben. Dabei habe ich mich an den Begründungen und Formulierungen, die WolfhardD in die Internetseite seiner SHG gestellt hat, orientiert. Mal sehen welche Reaktion ich jetzt erhalte. 
Viele Grüße
Helmut

----------


## helmutS

Liebe Mitstreiter,
wie vorgehend erwähnt, habe ich gegen den Bescheid, meine Behinderung nicht anzuerkennen, beim Versorgungsamt Widerspruch eingelegt. Ohne Einschaltung eines Anwalts oder VdK. Habe mich dabei an die Vorlagen, die WolfhardD ins Internet gestellt hat, orientiert. Möchte mich dafür bei dieser Gelegenheit bei Wolfhard bedanken.
Mein Widerspruch wurde bereits nach 2 Wochen in vollem Umfang angenommen. Der GdB wurde mit 60% festgelegt, mit unbefristeter Gültigkeit. Das bringt mir zwar kaum Vorteile, aber es ging mir dabei mehr ums Prinzip. Dieses nur zur Info.
Grüße
Helmut

----------

